
The Inhumanity of Homeless Sweeps - vector_spaces
https://48hills.org/2019/03/the-inhumanity-of-homeless-sweeps/
======
aeternus
The proposal/ask and the end of the article (allowing the homeless to build
their own housing) is interesting. Is there any evidence that this works or
doesn't work?

~~~
masonic
Look into the history of the San Jose homeless encampment known as "The
Jungle", in the Guadalupe River watershed.

